# First Pork Butt in an electric smoker



## gatormark1 (Oct 11, 2014)

Sorry in advance for all of the questions!  I am about to smoke a 7lb Pork Butt in my electric smoker.

So . . . hear are my questions:

*  Do you put the pork butt on anything OR directly on the racks of the smoker?

*  Ideally, what temperature should I set the smoker too?  I have heard anywhere from 225 to 275.  

*  Roughly, how long am I cooking it for?  I have heard anywhere from 1 hr/lb to 1.5 hr/lb.  I am looking for a very tender meat with good bark.

*  Wrap - do I need to wrap at all in the process?  Do I need to wrap at all after I pull the butt out of the smoker?

*  Last question - should I leave the vent fully open during the whole process?

Thank you very much!


----------



## gavin16 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi there Gatormark! Welcome to the forums!

I'm not a pork butt expert, but I did try my hand for the first time last weekend for our tailgate.. 


gatormark1 said:


> Sorry in advance for all of the questions!  I am about to smoke a 7lb Pork Butt in my electric smoker.
> 
> So . . . hear are my questions:
> 
> ...


* I had mine in a foil pan, just to save cleaning the rack later.  But I've done lots of meat directly on the rack, with a pan underneath to collect juices.  Just a personal preference matter.

* I kept my pork butt around 225 the whole time.. Big fan of the low and slow cooks. Again, haven't cooked but 1, so I don't have much expertise.  

* From what I've read on here butts are extremely variable.. I'd recommend cooking based off your internal temp goal and not so much time. I started mine at 9:30 pm and cooked it until about 9am when we got up.. Probed it at 205 and called it good.  

* I personally didn't wrap until I pulled to foil and let set for a while, before I pulled it.. Keep in mind if you foil during the cook it will work against the bark you are after. You can take it off the smoker, foil, wrap in towels, and stick in a cooler to let rest for a while to finish cooking... and to let the juices simmer around in the meat.  

* Not much help on the venting... I own an analog, so I have 1 tiny hole in the back.. that's it lol.  













20141004_090414.jpg



__ gavin16
__ Oct 11, 2014






Just a quick pick of how mine turned out, pulled it I guess after 12 hours.. 9:30pm to 9am.  Decent bark.  Was ok for my first butt.. and hey, regardless it was still a big hit at our tailgate. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Hope I could be of some help... I'm sure there are others here who can give you more better/more detailed expertise than myself. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'd also recommend searching butts on the search bar, you'll find lots of good stuff there. If it weren't for the great minds and awesome people here.. I wouldn't be cooking like I am today.  

Good luck!


----------

